# A couple of vids of the new "rattlesnake central"



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

going down the short 2.2%  This is one end of the old layout that was reused. The curve is now a 10' radius on a 2.2% grade. 

out of the tunnel This train is approaching the 3.3% grade on a 9' radius curve. All cars and locos use body mounted couplers. All couplers are Kadee #1 scale - they look right, they never uncouple, and the cars couple closer. 

into the hills There is a large (3' high, 8' long) removable trestle over an access path. The path isn't used very often. This train just crossed it and is about to make a long 12' radius curve back onto itself. This is one end of the railroad.


----------



## Nanashi (Oct 13, 2021)

zr1rob said:


> going down the short 2.2%
> out of the tunnel
> into the hills



Nice videos. you look to be in the south west like me. What kind of track and rail are you mostly using?


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

yes, i'm in far se az. I wish i could plant more scenery, but there are very few non-native plants that wont get eaten by the wildlife around here. The track is all 332, the mainline switches are #6, sidings are #4. Track is whatever I could gather: aristo, usat, and LGB. Mostly the mainline is flextrack or plain rail with tie sections. The most important rule that I now adhere to is make sure the track is level - even if it has a superelevation, make sure the tops are even at the same angle. curves have transitions and the curves are perfect or derailments occur, use a rail bender like the TrainLi one. Expensive but invaluable if you want to enjoy the trains and not get continually frustrated with derailments. Rob


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to commend you, you came to the forum, asked questions, and got it right!

Congrats, looks great and your design will accommodate lots of trains.

Greg


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

this is a great forum. lot's of helpful people, interesting discussions and a vast amount of experience. my advice to newcomers to the hobby, is start small, ask and read a lot of stuff pertaining to your goals, then do it. if it works out the way you wanted, great. if not, find out why by redoing the questions part. don't give up because naysayers get on your case because you're not doing it their way. where there's a will ...


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Here's a couple more vids. This one is a 24 car train:

braking downgrade into the tunnel

on the cliffside

on the flatlands


----------



## tetrad134coccus (Nov 14, 2021)

zr1rob said:


> yes, i'm in far se ez grader. I wish i could plant more scenery, but there are very few non-native plants that wont get eaten by the wildlife around here. The track is all 332, the mainline switches are #6, sidings are #4. Track is whatever I could gather: aristo, usat, and LGB. Mostly the mainline is flextrack or plain rail with tie sections. The most important rule that I now adhere to is make sure the track is level - even if it has a superelevation, make sure the tops are even at the same angle. curves have transitions and the curves are perfect or derailments occur, use a rail bender like the TrainLi one. Expensive but invaluable if you want to enjoy the trains and not get continually frustrated with derailments. Rob


Same in my case.


----------



## Nanashi (Oct 13, 2021)

zr1rob said:


> Here's a couple more vids. This one is a 24 car train:
> 
> braking downgrade into the tunnel
> 
> ...


Awesome videos.

How many retied RR ties do you think you have used? I'm planning on going the same route to elevate my layout.


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Nanashi said:


> Awesome videos.
> 
> How many retied RR ties do you think you have used? I'm planning on going the same route to elevate my layout.


Here is a link to my youtube channel when I built my first layout a year ago. I'm not updating youtube anymore, moving to Bitchute. All future vids will go on Bitchute.

The first layout used about 75 ties, the new additional layout space took another 75-100.


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

ok, one more vid for youtube: 

Flatland Running

This layout is a fictional secondary mainline, with a couple of trains per day, not a lot of online industries. I'm thinking of adding more switching, but it's fun just to watch long trains go by. Rob


----------

